#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόγραμμα που να μετατρέπει την οριζοντιογραφία σε μηκοτομή

## Elag

Γειά σας,
Ονομάζομαι ελένη ,πολύ ωραίο και εξυπηρετικότατο το φορουμ σας,θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι σχετικά με το autocad( υπόψην ότι δεν έχω σχέση με το αντικείμενο ,μόλις αρχισά να το δουλέυω και δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις)αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που αν μετατρέπει την οριζοντιογραφία σε μηκοτομή με όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## asa

!!!

----------

ggian1951

----------

